# HELP! some orange juice spilled and before I had a chance my puppy licked up some...



## DrewQuinz (Jan 23, 2009)

What can happen? I didnt mean for this to happen but she got it it but i cleaned up most of it but she still drank some


----------



## Cain714 (Nov 9, 2008)

I dont think it will hurt her, the only thing i could see if it bugs her stomach and she throws it up. But not really good for her either, lots of sugar in it.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I was just reading about UTI and it said that you can add orange juice to a dogs diet. It is best if it is 100% orange juice and not a drink but it won't hurt your pup.


----------



## thaim (Feb 6, 2009)

thats fine man even though chocolate is poisonous to dogs doesnt mean that if they have lil bits of crumbs off the floor they will die. im not saying you should give ur dog chocolate. ur dog should be fine.


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

My dogs have stuck their noses in my OJ before, it may give her a bit of diarrhea, but nothing serious.


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

thaim said:


> thats fine man even though chocolate is poisonous to dogs doesnt mean that if they have lil bits of crumbs off the floor they will die. im not saying you should give ur dog chocolate. ur dog should be fine.


My bulldog ate a couple chocolate chips that fell on the floor, I swear that fatty moves like lightening. Well the next day he literally painted the walls and furniture, you could see the panic trail moving away from what I dubbed "ground zero" as he ran for the yard, we came home and were just in shock lol.

He has the most sensitive tummy I have ever seen in a dog.


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

infinity8x3 said:


> lol @ "ground zero"


In hind sight its very funny, however, I did not find it so humorous as I was scrubbing hot fudge off the fish tank, couch, coffee table, door, stairs, floor, and dogs lol

My pug likes poop, so it was like pizza day at school for her.:hammer:


----------



## frufru-dog (Feb 28, 2009)

FloorCandy said:


> My bulldog ate a couple chocolate chips that fell on the floor, I swear that fatty moves like lightening. Well the next day he literally painted the walls and furniture, you could see the panic trail moving away from what I dubbed "ground zero" as he ran for the yard, we came home and were just in shock lol.
> 
> He has the most sensitive tummy I have ever seen in a dog.


lmfao wow thats terrible and awesome


----------



## Salt9 (Oct 10, 2008)

i highly doubt your pup will be hurt n anyway bc kane eats all kinds of crap he shouldnt even when he knows hes not suppose to worse case you got a bad case a the runs on your hands lol


----------

